# 850 XPs Playing In The Ditch



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No snow! Nice


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Haha wishful thinking


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

He needs some Laws! 
Those bikes sound great, by the way,


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

I got some now.


----------

